
Self-Driving Cars Might Get Their Own Formula 1 Championship - growthcommunity
http://readwrite.com/2016/04/02/self-driving-car-roborace-cup/
======
nxzero
Unless the cars wreck, unlikely that this will get a mass following; ironic.

